# questions on organics, S. Caldwell



## S_Caldwell (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi all, I'm somewhat new to growing and was curious what growing mediums you've had the best results with? I'm growing medicinally for my mom and would like to grow organically.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi S, I moved your post to organics for you.

A good organic soil to try is Fox Farms.  The Happy Frog is organic and has good stuff in it. You will not have to use any fertilizer (nutes) for three weeks with that. I use it with some  Epsoma starter plant food in the bottom of the  pot, then top with Fox farms happy frog.  It is a great easy way to start with organics. Then you don't have to use any nutes unless your plant looks hungry.

Good luck...you are at the right place to learn...


----------



## S_Caldwell (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I don't know where to get Fox Farms but I found PRO-MIX at Home Depot. What are your thoughts on this product?


----------



## sawhse (Apr 28, 2014)

I have used promix before but it does not have any nutes in it. You would have to add nutes as you grow or mix other products with it. Its a great value though.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2014)

Amazon ships soil if that is something you would be interested in.  My new very successful recipe is...... Happy frog on top of a little 1/2 cup of Espoma starter food.  The nicest grow i have had in a long time....

Amazon delivered...View attachment DSCF2395.jpg


----------



## S_Caldwell (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm reading some on the forums and found some people are saying the PRO-MIX HP doesn't need anything else added to it.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 28, 2014)

I used promix bx  and I had to add nutes. It was great stuff but I did not like mixing nutes all the time. I dont grow in large quantities so I settled on fox farms ocean blend. I only add nutes after the third or fourth week in bloom. Hope that helps.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 28, 2014)

ozzy made a thread with MANY organic soil recipes (some use pro mix as a base)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251

pro mix on it's own is nothing. it will support a seedling for a few weeks.. that's it. planted straight into plain pro mix; you'll need to feed them something.
it's a great base though IMO 

i'd recommend atleast getting some worm castings and a bottle of some sort of organic food, if you don't feel comfortable enough to do a 'real' organic soil.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2014)

S_Caldwell said:


> I'm reading some on the forums and found some people are saying the PRO-MIX HP doesn't need anything else added to it.




pro mix hp has been inoculated but does not actually provide any food for the plants. 

when growing organically there are many different roads you can take, but they all start in the same place. a good base. pro mix hp would be a great place to start. then you will need to buy amendments and cook your custom soil mix a.k.a "super soil".

an easier place to start would be a good organic potting soil. one that already has lots of organic amendments already in it. some good examples being, fox farms ocean Forrest, fox farm happy frog, roots organic potting soil, black gold potting soil, etc.this way most of the hard work is done for you. you have a nice rich soil that will last you through veg and the beginning stages of flower. 

note: additional amendments will still be needed if you want to "just add water" from start to finish though.

in my opinion organics is the hardest growing method to learn right from the beginning. if your looking to dive in head first and learn along the way. i'd suggest getting a couple grows under your belt by doing a DWC(hydro), or soil with a synthetic feeding regimen. you know, play the feild a little. find out what fits you best. BUT if organics is how you want to go then i highly suggest you do a little reading. "true living organics" is a great place to start. and if you fall in love with organics like i did i would also suggest you read "teaming with microbes".


-SB  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2014)

I gave you my secret recipe... easy peasy..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2014)

Shortbus, I have to agree with you on organics being the hardest.  To me it makes DWC look like a walk in the park.    

Following Rosebud's advise, I threw a little Bio-Tone in the bottom of the cups when I transplanted the Larrys and they are looking great.  I start with an inexpensive organic soil that I get from Home Depot (only available in the NW US I believe) that works very well.  

Some people simply are not able to mix and cook soil mixtures.  Fortunately there are alternatives.  You may be able to mix up some organic teas if you want to or there are some good pre-made organic nutrient lines.  Bio-Tone is available at tons of places.  Amazon is a good source for nutes too if you do not have a store close by (or if they are too expensive).


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2014)

If one does their research on organics and understands it, then organics is a piece of cake. Just so much easier feeding the soil and watering the plant, then it is to feed the plant.


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

I agree with you Duck, it is very easy for us... but not for folks who have been growing hydro and ph'ing forever....

I love organics....It is how i try to live.


----------



## kaotik (May 2, 2014)

organics is great if you got it all dialed.. it bloody sucks when problems arise. 
found it a lot easier with synthetics myself. (i want to go back for the ease, but stick with it for the quality)

i just can't figure it, and it's bloody embarrassing and extremely frustrating now.


----------



## S_Caldwell (May 2, 2014)

Glad to hear you're a fellow lover of organics, RoseBud  I may be turning to you for advice since I'm still new at this whole growing thing!


----------

